# Off-Topic >  my City...

## Hotz

In explaining to me about the Capainleeward Turbine, I had an idea when he spoke (My City).
http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/w...ine-vawt-13531

Thus inaugurating a place for you to show your city.

Here a milestone in my town ** Church ** one of the highest in the world. Maringa Parana state in Brasil.

406 ft. (124metros)



Adorned for Christmas.

----------

kbalch (Dec 4, 2014),

Paul Jones (Jul 13, 2015)

----------


## Christophe Mineau

Hi Paulo,
I missed this new thread from you.
Your city and this Church are really magnificent!

Myself, I don't leave in a town, I leave on the sea shore, here are some pcs of the area :
(crédit to their owner, not from me)

----------

kbalch (Dec 4, 2014)

----------


## Hotz

Thanks for sharing, this is very good so we can know the places Wonderful this planet ....

Thank you again, good luck  :Hat Tip:

----------


## DIYer

Both lovely places! I have to admit Christophe, I have always wanted to live my twilight years on a house by the beach.

----------


## Hotz

Someone else to show your city  :Smile:

----------


## kim

Hello
For the moment I live in Mexico city but I´m from Guadalajara, the state (Jalisco) is known for our beaches (have you ever been in Puerto Vallarta?), Tequila (salud!!!) and a lot of pretty girls

This is our Cathedral

and maybe the real symbol of Guadalajara, La Minerva

----------

Hotz (Jul 1, 2015)

----------


## Hotz

Kim thanks sharing ... Beautiful cathedral..

 :Hat Tip:

----------


## kim

Hotz, Guadalajara has a long tradition of absolute welcoming Brazilians, During the soccer championship in Mexico (1980?) Guadalajara hosted your team, that was absolute fun.


I almost forget

Obrigado amigo, yes the cathedral is beautiful

----------

Hotz (Jul 2, 2015)

----------

